# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  مجلس الوزراء يجيز تقرير عن الإعداد لبطولة أمم أفريقيا التى يستضيفها السودان فى فبراير القادم

## مرهف

*عقد مجلس الوزراء إجتماعه الدورى صباح اليوم 27 يناير 2011م برئاسة الأستاذ/ على عثمان محمد طه نائب رئيس الجمهورية وقدم فيه الدكتور فرح مصطفى وزير التربية والتعليم تقريراً عن سير الإعداد لإجراء إمتحانات الشهادة الثانوية فى مارس القادم.عدد الطلاب المتقدمين للجلوس للإمتحان بلغ 428.357 طالباً وطالبة بزيادة نحو 7 آلاف طالباً عن العام الماضى. معظم الطلاب (404 ألف ) يجلسون فى القسم الأكاديمى ، ونحو 9300 فى القسم الفنى. هناك 11 مركزاً خارجياً فى ليبيا والصومال وإيران واليمن وقطر والسعودية ومصر وباكستان وقد إطمأن المجلس الموقر إلى حسن سير الإعداد وحسن إجراءات تأمين الإمتحانات. كما أجاز المجلس الموقر التقرير الذى قدمه الأستاذ/ حاج ماجد سوار وزير الشباب والرياضة عن الإعداد لبطولة أمم أفريقيا التى يستضيفها السودان فى فبراير القادم. وإطمان المجلس إلى حسن الإعداد وتهيئة المنشآت ، حيث يشارك فى البطولة 16 دولة أفريقية بحضور إعلامى واسع يتجاوز الألفى صحفى وإعلامى ويتزامن معها إنعقاد الجمعية العمومية للإتحاد الأفريقى التى تضم 52 دولة. رحب المجلس بالدول المشاركة فى البطولة مؤكداً ثقته وأشادته بحسن الإعداد موجهاً الأجهزة المعنية كافة لتقديم الصورة الحقيقية المشرقة لبلادنا. ثم أجاز مجلس الوزراء مذكرة التفاهم للتعاون فى المجالات الأمنية بين السودان وقطر. قدمها المهندس إبراهيم محمود وزير الداخلية وأشاد المجلس فى ذلك بالعلاقات المتميزة بين البلدين الشقيقين مؤكداً ترحيبه بكل مايدعم هذه العلاقات الراسخة. كما أخذ مجلس الوزراء علماً بالبرامج التنفيذية للتعاون الإعلامى بين السودان وتشاد من جهة وبين السودان وجيبوتى من جهة أخرى قدمها الدكتور كمال عبيد وزير الإعلام.
 تخريمة:
هذا الخبر لمعاينة التعديلات 
بالعضوية العادية
...
*

----------


## yassirali66

*شكرا يامرهف.....
نتمني لن ينتصر ابناؤنا الطلاب والسودان في محفله التاريخي
تخريمه
المنبر ماشاء الله سريع وبديع...
دي الحاله عضويه عاديه
ماشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*حظهم ناس العضوية العادية الله أداهم .

*

----------

